#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Дзогчен Раньяк Патрул Ринпоче, или Буддизм в Грузии

## Таара

Здравствуйте!


Кто-нибудь имел дело с тибетским ламой Дзогчен Раньяк Патрулом Ринпоче?
http://zpi.patrulrinpoche.net/

Я извиняюсь, текст ниже может отбить у Вас аппетит и испортить настроение или как-то оскорбить Ваши чувства.

Меня 5й год пытаются убить меня через какие-то ложные доносы, интриги, подставных людей и сатанизм. Я вдруг превратилась в объект интереса и домогательств какой-то мафии на государственном уровне, и на меня напали через черную магию; и я не смогла вовремя уехать из страны, где мне давно было нечего делать.

Я не разбираюсь ни в политике, ни в оккультизме, ни в сатанизме и его тонкостях, чтобы все это распознать, но уже еле жива – и физически, и ментально.
Согласно моему личному опыту - это вдруг оказался предатель, наемный оккультный убийца, насильник и сутенер. И что-то сродни криминальному авторитету.
Судя по тому, с чем я столкнулась вдруг, на пороге эмиграции.

У кого-нибудь есть схожий опыт? Что он - вампир и сатанист-садист-дегенерат...? Коррумпированный..??
Кто-нибудь что-нибудь слышал о нем подобное?
И о ламах вообще??

У меня Буддизм в западных странах ассоциировался больше с философией, чем с мафией, и такой дикой экзотикой, какая досталась мне в Грузии.

Как это можно прекратить, с кем лучше связаться в таких случаях?
Страна, в которой я до сих пор нахожусь не подходит для решения ситуации, которую здесь создали для меня искусственно.

Надеюсь, не оскорблю ничьих религиозных чувств и веры.
Мои некоторые религиозные чувства и вера были уничтожены очень небанальными методами.

Я встретила вышеуказанного ламу впервые в 2012 году, в Грузии, и он произвел на меня очень интересное и положительное впечатление.
В последующие годы прошли мирно, ничего серьезнее легкой депрессии от избытка разнообразной философии со мной не произошло; для меня это норма, я привыкла много читать.
Это к слову, на всякий случай.

В 2015 году, после возвращения из-за границы, меня заказали при нем в невероятную грязь, как указано выше, в стране мафиози, вампиров и дегенератов, в Грузии - ибо все это в ней оказалось возможно.
За деньги, разумеется.
Опасаюсь, что его купили против меня мои конкуренты в йога "бизнессе".
Фактически я превратилась в какую-то оккультную жертву в этой стране, в жертву каких-то оккультных и политических интриг и игр, и в жертву насилии и вампиризма.
На государственном уровне.
Страну купили тоже.

Сначала я думала, что это не он, и что все это – местные политика и интриги против него.
Позже поняла, что все было против меня.
Он мне особо ничем не помог: ни информацией, ни советом, ни делом.
А принятые против меня меры впечатлили меня невероятно – меня 5й год пытаются опорочить и просто убить.
Через немыслимые интриги и предательства разрушили мою семью, репутацию, карьеру, здоровье.

И очень неожиданно для меня - ничем особо я не выделялась, я бы сказала, и я женщина.
Я не политический деятель, я даже не слежу за новостями, у меня давно нет телевизора.
У меня не особо богатое воображение – я ученый, физик по образованию.

И я не из пугливых паникеров, я профессиональный практик и инструктор Хатха-Йоги уже 10 лет.
И я даже не уверена, за что именно из вышеперечисленного на меня так; или кто это меня так боится или кто это мне так завидует.

Но факт в том, что я 5й год жертва физического и оккультного насилия, вампиризма и садизма в Грузии, как женщина и национальное меньшинство.

Впечатление, что из меня сделали недобровольную жертву и провокацию, и продали каким-то людям (и силам) просто на съедение, причем задаром – просто грубое насилие и плен.

Причем, в стране полных дегенератов - здесь ни образования, ни терпимости к ближнему хоть чем-то отличному от себя. Это норма. Естественно, я надеюсь отсюда уехать, и навсегда, но речь не об этом.

На всякий случай, я уже сознательно избегаю всякой полит.корректности после того, как со мной перешли даже границы закона, и предпочитаю не верить никому.

Я просто потеряла последние 5 лет жизни, не считая 3-х до того; когда все еще было в рамках нормы, в рамках закона, и без астрального/ оккультного
насилия, всевозможных угроз и сексуальных домогательств.
События, сны, «реальность».

Это что-то немыслимое, я просто еле жива после всего, что со мной здесь было, и это явный криминал и вампиризм; но никто это здесь не расследует, наоборот – они куплены были, несколько государственных инстанций, против меня.


Поэтому мне нужны помощь и внимание уже на международном уровне.

У меня опыта очень мало, и я оказалась в какой-то редкой заказной грязи.
Для меня это было просто потерей времени, 5 лет жизни, и я чудом выжила.

Нужны личный опыт, слухи, мнения, все что угодно.


Возможно ли, чтобы это был лама, его местная политика и тд?
У меня связь еще и с линиями Хатха-Йоги, например, с этой:
http://www.tbilisiyogacave.com/
https://www.yogaindailylife.org/

Я не уверена ни в ком, и я подозреваю всех.
Я была лучшей.
И меня убили.

В норме такое не происходит при таком раскладе, карме и немалом таланте, какие был у меня.
В моем случае – это был заказ, кто-то за это заплатил.

Пытки и садизм, физическое и оккультное надругательство над хатха-йогом на государственном уровне в 21 веке – это немыслимые наглость, сатанизм и провокация.

Я уже не верю даже ему, вышеупомянутому ламе, он или не смог мне помочь, или не захотел - или это был он и какая-то политика, или мои конкуренты.
Могу только догадываться; верить никому не могу.

Или на меня напали из-за него.

Была бы признательна за рекомендации других лам (врачей и тд особенно)

Могут пригодится даже рекомендации защитных практик.

Дополнительную информацию о произошедшем со мной могу выложить ниже, или тоже выслать в приват.
Но она на английском, перевод на русский может занять некоторое время.

Можно задавать любые вопросы, если возникнут.
И в эту ветку; и в приват, если это удобнее.

Можно писать и на е-мейл, е-мейл вышлю в приват.


Спасибо.

----------


## Таара

The country:                  
Georgia     https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_(country)

Violation(s):
Two involuntary hospitalizations in the Mental Health Center.  
(forceful = police + ER)

Circumstances:
Without any kind of note, warning or compliance.
Without any disease, diagnosis, symptoms, pre-diagnostic and meeting any kind of doctor of psychiatry before the hospitalization.

Dates:
2015, March 19th     - the 1st occurrence, 13 days.
2017, October 17th   - the 2nd occurrence, 11 days.



Background information:

Despite my basic education in physics and math years ago, I have more than 10 years of work experience in the service sphere in various positions. Furthermore, I am a former yoga-instructor.

In 2015 I left my job in a hotel in Qatar and came back to Georgia. My intention was to take some time off for 2-3 months before finding another job either in Georgia or abroad. I used this period in quite a peaceful way, dedicating my private time to my hobbies and personal interests (in relation to this particular context - eastern spiritual traditions, especially raja-yoga and Buddhism) This time, in addition, I was exhausted physically, so I decided to use my unexpected vacation for some study and practices/research I was involved in during the last several years, including hatha-yoga practice (asanas, kriyas), fasting and reading relevant books on these subjects. I had been a vegetarian for many years.
I have had good socializing skills my whole life with people from all walks of life, both here and abroad. I never ever had any kind of problems with anyone during all these years. However, I prefer to be alone in my down time. Since I had no opportunity to live alone, my secluded lifestyle and unusual interests in Georgia coast me too much this time.
I was just resting and meditating in my mother's flat. On the 2nd month of my secluded  meditative life-style government took interest in me. Some dubious people started to come to our flat as visitors.

My mother at that time was retired already and fell under the influence of some strange people who tried to use her both against me and against herself.  

In this way came some Irina Kvaratskhelia , from an extremely unhealthy family, an extremely annoying and unpleasant woman. She started to impose her opinion and values on both me and my mother. I had a feeling she didn't understand my life-style, she didn't like that I was meditating - it seem to me she wanted me to create a family and live simply.
According to her recommendations my former mother invited some psychologist and then a psychiatrist to see me and to discuss my views and life-style.

I knew the psychologist who came to visit me; his name was Konstantin Pozidis . He was also interested in Eastern religious traditions; we met before on some common gatherings. He knew a Tibetan lama, who was visiting Georgia at that time; also had some connection with Buddhist practices. We had a short and peaceful conversation. He didn't find any problems in me. Just some satiation, renunciation from worldly life etc. After he left.

After several weeks my mother's former employer, Irina Jashi , recommended her to make  me see a psychiatrist;  her friend  Zurab Beria.
I had no need of a psychiatrist, I wasn't interested in psychiatry, I didn't invite him, no one informed me about his visit, I had other plans for that day - so I refused to meet him. In fact I even refused to leave my room to meet him in person. Besides I was fed up with my mother's intrigues and manipulations against my priorities and life-style. I never ever found any interest nor ever in my life cared about the opinion of my mother's circle of friends. I didn't liked his voice and the manipulative way of talking from the door so I asked him to leave. He did, but the situation became even worse after a while. He turned out to be not a doctor, but a corrupt nationalistic vengeful degenerate violent  vampire and sadist.

I had never seen a psychiatrist in my life before that unforgettable day in March of 2015th. Never ever I was looking for any kind of relevant help, going through any kind of treatment, never had any kind of diagnosis.

An anonymous caller informed the patrol police that some insane person located in the flat I was living in at the time needed to be taken to a mental hospital. Later on I discovered it was my relative whom I lived, who wasn’t happy with my unconventional lifestyle and interests. She made the call and opened the door for them when they came. I got out of my room and several policemen with an ER team met me in the room next to mine and suggested me to follow them directly to a local mental center. Of course, I refused.
Then ER team put a complete lie in a medical document (That I was had previously been going through some kind of ambulatory treatment with a local doctor before). The policemen put handcuffs on my wrists. I was shocked, frightened to the death and absolutely sure that they were violating my very basic human rights for no apparent reason. I couldn’t believe they were really the police or from the ER. Naturally, I tried to defend myself physically, refusing to go with them. This immediately was considered as an aggression act and threatening, so they added this in their documents (patient was aggressive) and eventually forcefully took me to the mental hospital in one of the suburbs of Tbilisi. No one there really cared what the real situation was. They took my phone from me, tied me to a bed and gave me some injections that put me to sleep. The rest of my time there was spent against my will (13 days in total), during which they treated me with some strong medicine and fed me forcefully 3 times a day (I was used to my own special diet/fasting, which was considered another symptom). I don’t remember that period clearly, I think, because of the medication. I had a lawyer from the government try to apply for an appeal, but she withdrew the claim when they let me out, without asking or even letting me know, so I lost the last chance to prove anything behindhand.

After two weeks (13 days) they let me out and informed me they had found no disease. They warned me, though, that another anonymous call can /will destroy my life and health in the same way very easily at any time. Even easier since the second time can happen almost automatically after such a precedent.  Considering my secluded lifestyle, unusual interest towards fasting, non-Christian traditions and practices, they told me, I was kind of doomed to be repeatedly the victim of local psychiatry and absence of any adequate legal help. The “doctor” who advised my relative to apply this particular mean to me (without talking to me in person even once) suggested me to “live quietly”. The advise which in this particular context sounded rather as some insult or threatening. Later  he was trying to avoid me by all possible means including hanging up the phone. While in my medical card they say falsely say I was going through some ambulatory treatment with him before the hospitalization. The last thing I heard from him was an advice - maybe to place my mother in some hospital in return since we had some difficult relationship. I don’t even really care whether it was such a specific joke or no, his behavior in that situation was enough to get some impression.
My medical documents in general were full of half-ridiculous half-scary mistakes, as well as complete lies like the one mentioned above. One of the “symptoms” mentioned was the fact that since arriving at the hospital I was confronting the working personnel pretending that I didn’t know Georgian and choosing to speak in Russian only, while in fact, I was frightened and stressed to the degree that I was able to speak fluently only in my mother tongue (also maybe because of the pills).

I really would prefer not to bring any emotions into this text, only facts. It was an extremely painful experience and violation of all my possible human freedoms and rights. It took several months for me to get back to my normal mental and physical condition and lifestyle, partly at least. Then I spent 2 years looking for some help and justice from the government. However, since the appeal application was cancelled by the lawyer herself, it was impossible to prove anything later on. Some lawyers advised me to go through a medical expertise. But the majority of doctors in their turn informed me that even if I’m ok now, or if they will find me to be ok in the future with the help of any “expertise”, that would mean simply nothing in relation to the past incident. So their position was “even if you/we can prove that you do not have any problem now, it doesn’t mean you had no problem when they committed you”.

Eventually, I found one non-government organization http://www.phr.ge/ and lawyers who helped me enormously with a lawsuit against that very article from of the Constitution of Georgia. We are still waiting for a response.

I would really prefer not to go into all the details of what I had to go through after this point. It cost me not just couple of weeks of my life in some hospital but 3 years of an endless nightmare. In fact they destroyed a big part of my life, as well as my health, freedom, career and reputation (since initially I had no any reason or intention to keep in secret this kind of violation of the all possible rights).

In 2017 the nightmare happened again. I was living in the same flat with my relative who made the first call. For economic reasons I had no other opportunity to move to a different flat. She was still not fond of my lifestyle.  One day I had a small verbal conflict with her and she made another call. Everything happened almost in the same way and order. At the court session she asked to leave me there again.

This time the doctors were not really happy to see me there, since according to their own words they had no real diagnosis. However, they said they cannot take any responsibility for them and can’t give any guarantees that I won’t kill anyone, for example. (I was an earnest and heartfelt vegetarian for many years as I mentioned above) The judge was afraid to take any risk going against the common procedure so I was brought yet again to the center. This was the wish of my relative who was not happy to live with me in the same flat and was like trying to get rid of me and take some control over me at the same time.

The only difference was that this time I was somewhat ready. I contacted several lawyers who started an appellation suit. I contacted some doctors not connected to the hospital. In protest I stopped eating and drinking anything till the appeal was finished. I informed the doctors, as well as a director of the hospital, that I won’t take any kind of drugs and in the case they will use any sort of violence, it will be just added to the appeal case. It took 11 days for me to wait there for an appellation.

Again they tried to take my mobile phone forcefully. In the very first evening I was beaten by two men in the procedure room for sitting in a yoga-asana on the couch (Vajrasana – for those who know what is it) In the “medical history” this incident was cited as “patient was standing on the couch”. Later on no one from the hospital admitted to this act of physical violence.

One of the men who committed this act of physical violence against me lied straight to my face that he would never “disrespectfully touch” any woman since he viewed them as “just like my daughter”.

Eventually they left me alone as I waited for my appeal to be heard/taken into account. This time I had a constant contact with the lawyers from the non-government organization who helped me with the constitutional suit.

The appellation court let me out after I spent 11 days there for no reason refusing even to eat. This time no one was talking about my “unconventional lifestyle” or “interests”, they preferred to mention “family conflict” as the cause of my stay. It was the 1st (or 2nd) precedent in Georgia when someone left a mental center with the help of a court’s appeal.
This time it was much easier for me to get back to my everyday life since I successfully avoided all their “treatment” and medicine. Lawyers helped me to get the Protective Order from the person, my relative, who was making all these calls against me.


                                                 * * *

I was not looking for any kind of publicity or fame, especially not of this kind. Everyone suggested me to remain silent about this story “for my own sake” but due to some of my views, for me this was unacceptable.

I was lucky enough to have lawyers with whom we agreed that at least the story itself was worthy “to make it famous” or known by society. So I contacted some journalist as well.

Here is the plot (a very short version) that was made for “Ahali kvira” (“New Week”) at the “Pirveli Arhi” (1st Channel from local TV):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UdF...ature=youtu.be

It’s only in Georgian since this small project was made for the local news and audience. They avoided talking a lot on the subject of the social/religious intolerance and disrespect towards the minority. So the main stress was done on the imperfection of the system itself and some kind of domestic violence.

Later on they made a short clip about Constitutional article:
https://1tv.ge/video/sakonstitucio-sarcheli-2/

PHR story: 16 Days of Activism against Gender-Based Violence:
https://www.facebook.com/11655665534...3250007675703/

Kviris Palitra interview:  
https://www.kvirispalitra.ge/justice...FFfLf48QxJJ4Tk

PHR  (the result is not for sure yet, since hospital requested an appellation) :
https://phrgeorgia.wordpress.com/201...2b1rOMIRUuYRqU

Despite some actions made already during these three years, I still cannot sleep peacefully in this country.

Still I’m looking for any kind of help and advice: society’s attention, government’s attention, lawyer’s attention/recommendations etc. Not only for my own sake but for the sake of anyone else in the similar situation who could become a victim of such a travesty of justice.

Later on I was sorry to know about couple of similar cases in Georgia when person was placed in the mental hospital without any actual reason, mainly on the basis of social/family conflict/violence. Though in my case it was an example/precedent of a scandalous religious intolerance and ignorance too.

Copies of documentation:
I have all relevant documents of the case.
Please consider that all of them are in Georgian.

----------


## Alex

Я свободно владею русским и английским, но ничего не понял.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.04.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (07.04.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2020)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Можно задавать любые вопросы, если возникнут.
> И в эту ветку; и в приват, если это удобнее.


Сейчас весна, время непростое, лучше обращаться с такими вопросами не на форумы, а к компетентным специалистам — к психиатрам. С медикаментозным лечением и по симптоматике проблемы с дискомфортом такого рода, как у вас, более надёжно разрешаются, чем что угодно, что вам могут предложить на форумах.

----------

Кокотик (07.04.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (07.04.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2020)

----------


## Руфус

Теперь медицина так продвинулась, что таблетками лечат даже порчу. Знаю случай, когда таблетки спасали от одержимости демоном.

----------


## Тамсерку

> Я свободно владею русским и английским, но ничего не понял.


Потому что все главное на грузинском, вам же понятно написали




> I have all relevant documents of the case.
> Please consider that all of them are in Georgian.

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Позже поняла, что все было против меня.


Вам к психиатру нужно.

----------


## Alex

У меня вообще странное впечатление, что русский и английский тексты писали разные люди. На английском достаточно связно излагается история принудительной госпитализации в психиатрическую клинику (вполне вероятно, что так все и было, это ужасно, но непонятно, чем мы-то на форуме можем помочь). На русском - какой-то поток сознания про "астральное карате". Ну и непонятно, при чем тут вообще Патрул Ринпоче (собственно, так тема озаглавлена) - никаких фактов или хотя бы вразумительно сформулированных обвинений. Чем вам помочь-то, кроме сочувствия? Вы бы как-нибудь попредметнее сформулировали.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.04.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (07.04.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2020)

----------


## Александр С

Вам нужно при личной встрече обсудить сложившуюся ситуацию с человеком, которому вы полностью доверяете, и попробовать последовать его советам.

----------

Alex (07.04.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (07.04.2020)

----------


## Alex

Вообще сложно сказать, как можно помочь незнакомому человеку, не зная как следует его ситуацию и состояние (другое дело, если бы вы о какой-то конкретной помощи просили). Ну вот я бы сказал, что в случае всякого такого психического давления надо Гуру Дордже Дроло поделать, но *если* у вас настоящие проблемы с психикой, то от гневных практик только хуже станет, а я виноват буду.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (07.04.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2020)

----------


## Гошка

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Я извиняюсь, текст ниже может отбить у Вас аппетит и испортить настроение или как-то оскорбить Ваши чувства.
> 
> Меня 5й год пытаются убить меня через какие-то ложные доносы, интриги, подставных людей и сатанизм. Я вдруг превратилась в объект интереса и домогательств какой-то мафии на государственном уровне, и на меня напали через черную магию; и я не смогла вовремя уехать из страны, где мне давно было нечего делать.
> 
> Спасибо.



Здравствуйте.

Что Вы хотите в жизни ?
Какой бы хотели видеть свое будущее ?
Хотите ли тихую жизнь, без врагов ?
Бывает ли такая тихая жизнь без врагов, и у кого ?
Какие у Вас интересы ?
Кого Вы любите ?

Наверно, не поймете, и обидитесь, но читал, что подобные ситуации бывают, когда нет интересов.
Читал, что если Человек, то останется человеком, и выйдет человеком из любой ситуации.
Жизнь- не комочки в сахаре.


Куинджи (живописец) говорил:



> : «Это-то хорошо, что вы имеете врагов. Только бездарность врагов не имеет». «''Хоть в тюрьму посади, а всё же художник художником станет'', — говаривал мой учитель Куинджи. Но зато он же восклицал: ''Если вас под стеклянным колпаком держать нужно, то и пропадайте скорей! Жизнь в недотрогах не нуждается!''

----------


## Bold

Может не актуально спустя год, но на всякий. Психиатрия мало чего лечит (конечно по моему личному мнению). Вам пропишут таблетки которые грубо блокируют какието рецепторы, от которых больше проблем. На время лечения это снимает симптомы и только. Есть статья занятная в инете "5 причин безумия по тебетской медецине" примерно так называется. Вот ее бы посоветовал. И капалабхати с визуализацией света Цонкапы

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Психиатрия мало чего лечит (конечно по моему личному мнению).


Это мнение ошибочно и основано на предрассудках. Современные таблетки очень неплохо лечат многие заболевания.

А прежде чем давать немедицинские советы, нужно спросить себя: «Если человеку не поможет визуализация света Цонкапы и его состояние ухудшится, я готов взять на себя ответственность за это?»

----------


## Bold

> Это мнение ошибочно и основано на предрассудках. Современные таблетки очень неплохо лечат многие заболевания.
> 
> А прежде чем давать немедицинские советы, нужно спросить себя: «Если человеку не поможет визуализация света Цонкапы и его состояние ухудшится, я готов взять на себя ответственность за это?»


Ну вопрос на буддистком форуме. А с точки зрения буддизма, визуализация цонкапы врядли может навредить, конечно если ее выполнять правильно, по всем описаниям в достоверном источнике. А на счет ответственности, мы же подразумеваем что я не врачь верно? Тот кому адресовано, должен помнить что это всего лишь мнение незнакомого пользователя. Опять же мое сугубо личное мнение, психиатрия ничего толком не лечит. Сколько переполненных диспансеров, где пациенты лежат всю жизнь периодически, как только очередной рецидив даст о себе знать. Я не вкоем случае никого не пытаюсь отговорить, это не моя прироготива, да и ни чья в принципе. Если конечно недуг еще есть, а то такой проблемы и не прозвучало.

----------


## Айрат

> Может не актуально спустя год, но на всякий. Психиатрия мало чего лечит (конечно по моему личному мнению). Вам пропишут таблетки которые грубо блокируют какието рецепторы, от которых больше проблем. На время лечения это снимает симптомы и только. Есть статья занятная в инете "5 причин безумия по тебетской медецине" примерно так называется. Вот ее бы посоветовал. И капалабхати с визуализацией света Цонкапы


Я переписывался с данной девушкой, там реальная клиника.
Свое мнение на дзене описывал: https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5e469...d3a10518a54478
Это нередкая ситуация, если практикующий накачивается энергией без очищения своего сознания. Атарион тоже так же отжигал бы, но у него энергии маловато для этого  :Wink: 
В тибетском буддизме для "защиты" от такого развития событий используется просветленный настрой на благо всех живых существ и учение о пустотности всех явлений. Это помогает не скатиться в агрессию/ненависть к миру при интенсивной практике. 
А без этой "защиты", практика эзотерических методов превращается в магию, последствия которой для кармы и психики довольно печальны.

Капалабхати тут совсем неподходящий вариант. У нее и так психика и энергетика горит, а вы еще интенсивнее это горение сделать хотите. Тут возможны только успокаивающие практик/пранаямы.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

Да, кстати, особенно если гневных практикуешь, и некуда эту энергию реализовывать, то она начинает разрушать тебя изнутри)
А особенно, если на внутренне-тантрические методы накидывают нижнесутрическую бодхичитту, с кучей ограничивающих моментов, то энергию порой девать некуда)
И захиреть можно шибко)

----------


## Bold

> Я переписывался с данной девушкой, там реальная клиника.
> Свое мнение на дзене описывал: https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5e469...d3a10518a54478
> Это нередкая ситуация, если практикующий накачивается энергией без очищения своего сознания. Атарион тоже так же отжигал бы, но у него энергии маловато для этого 
> В тибетском буддизме для "защиты" от такого развития событий используется просветленный настрой на благо всех живых существ и учение о пустотности всех явлений. Это помогает не скатиться в агрессию/ненависть к миру при интенсивной практике. 
> А без этой "защиты", практика эзотерических методов превращается в магию, последствия которой для кармы и психики довольно печальны.
> 
> Капалабхати тут совсем неподходящий вариант. У нее и так психика и энергетика горит, а вы еще интенсивнее это горение сделать хотите. Тут возможны только успокаивающие практик/пранаямы.


Признаю я ошибся) На минуточку подумал что и я уже могу в чем то давать советы. Вы правы)

----------


## Bold

> Да, кстати, особенно если гневных практикуешь, и некуда эту энергию реализовывать, то она начинает разрушать тебя изнутри)
> А особенно, если на внутренне-тантрические методы накидывают нижнесутрическую бодхичитту, с кучей ограничивающих моментов, то энергию порой девать некуда)
> И захиреть можно шибко)


Вот меня без гуру и колбасило) . И что делать теперь? Забросить все? Это скучно, познав не хочешь отпустить. Хотя уже и не практикую ничего

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Вот меня без гуру и колбасило) . И что делать теперь? Забросить все? Это скучно, познав не хочешь отпустить. Хотя уже и не практикую ничего


Я не знаю. Советы давать не могу, увы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2021)

----------


## Селя

вот что дзогчен с людьми   :EEK!:  делает!

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> вот что дзогчен с людьми   делает!


У всех по-разному, разные реакции на практику....  разные ситуации в жизни.. все разное.
И дзогчен тут вообще не причем.

----------


## Айрат

> вот что дзогчен с людьми   делает!


Причем тут Дзогчен? Эта девушка его не практикует. У нее какая-то своя солянка на базе индийской йоги.

----------


## Селя

да, знаю, что не при чём.

----------


## Alex

> Да, кстати, особенно если гневных практикуешь, и некуда эту энергию реализовывать, то она начинает разрушать тебя изнутри.


А в таких случаях рекомендуют практиковать гневное божество + мирное божество, лучше всего ежедневно и ту, и другую садхану, но если не получается, то хотя бы через день. И обязательно периодически (не редко) практики долгой жизни.

----------

Tobias Rieper (08.07.2021), Айрат (08.07.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (11.07.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да, кстати, особенно если гневных практикуешь, и некуда эту энергию реализовывать, то она начинает разрушать тебя изнутри)


Настало время удивительных историй.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Настало время удивительных историй.


наслаждайтесь

----------


## Bold

Я понимаю что надоедаю постоянными вопросами и мало вписываюсь в устоявшиеся форматы дискусий. Но можно поподробнее? Куда направлять энергию? И как? И кстати давайте я без этих идиотских улыбочек буду?) Они мне самому сложно даются, кой как их выжимаю. Вы же можете и не ответить. Есть у вас такая привычка! И потом опять в одну голову думать, когда вон их сколько! Так что помните я такой же вежливый и благодарный как и раньше, и желательно отвечайте. Надо же что то делать уже, и так сансаре миллиарды лет еще быть наверно. Скоро подберем мне сбалансированные практики на богатство, и дальше у всех всё более менее получше будет. Так я думаю! Ом Ма Хум! А кстати всем самого доброго дня, не болейте, пускай у вас всё самое лучшее сбывается! (Сегодня 30 по лунному) Так что от чистого сердца! Счастья вам товарищи!

----------


## Tobias Rieper

Не, про методы направления энергии я не буду. Это не кошерно будет.
Да и вполне возможно, что это лишь мои заморочки... вон у Цхултрима по-другому.
Мне просто от природы энергию девать некуда)) А тут сидишь, еще больше ее копишь, плюс много ограничений, мало свободы... но это всё мои имхи, они не абсолютны и не универсальны. Лучше их пропустить мимо ушей, тем более если это в данный момент не актуально, а просто поговорить.

Ладно... один из методов - больше общения, больше проявления себя и своих качеств на внешнем уровне, секс, открытость, мб немного алкоголя, ярких событий... чего-то такого, что тратит энергию и приносит удовольствие.

----------


## Bold

> А в таких случаях рекомендуют практиковать гневное божество + мирное божество, лучше всего ежедневно и ту, и другую садхану, но если не получается, то хотя бы через день. И обязательно периодически (не редко) практики долгой жизни.


Могу спросить, что такое садхана? Просто мантры подойдут? И что такое практика долгой жизни?

----------


## Bold

> Не, про методы направления энергии я не буду. Это не кошерно будет.
> Да и вполне возможно, что это лишь мои заморочки... вон у Цхултрима по-другому.
> Мне просто от природы энергию девать некуда)) А тут сидишь, еще больше ее копишь, плюс много ограничений, мало свободы... но это всё мои имхи, они не абсолютны и не универсальны. Лучше их пропустить мимо ушей, тем более если это в данный момент не актуально, а просто поговорить.
> 
> Ладно... один из методов - больше общения, больше проявления себя и своих качеств на внешнем уровне, секс, открытость, мб немного алкоголя, ярких событий... чего-то такого, что тратит энергию и приносит удовольствие.


Да, прекрасно понял. Вобщем беспокоиться не буду. Просто с крайностями переборщил сильно. Чую скоро начну снова практиковать Ваджрапани. Спасибо

----------


## Bold

> Не, про методы направления энергии я не буду. Это не кошерно будет.
> Да и вполне возможно, что это лишь мои заморочки... вон у Цхултрима по-другому.
> Мне просто от природы энергию девать некуда)) А тут сидишь, еще больше ее копишь, плюс много ограничений, мало свободы... но это всё мои имхи, они не абсолютны и не универсальны. Лучше их пропустить мимо ушей, тем более если это в данный момент не актуально, а просто поговорить.
> 
> Ладно... один из методов - больше общения, больше проявления себя и своих качеств на внешнем уровне, секс, открытость, мб немного алкоголя, ярких событий... чего-то такого, что тратит энергию и приносит удовольствие.


Но и просто в труд, я правильно понимаю? Лениться и бездействовать же нельзя? И Ваджрапани деньги дает или только силу, уверенность, желание и тд, которые я могу на это направить? Или и за богатство тоже отвечает? А то его я чувствую хорошо. А Дзамбалу пока что... Но Дзамбала про деньги

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я понимаю что надоедаю постоянными вопросами и мало вписываюсь в устоявшиеся форматы дискусий. Но можно поподробнее? Куда направлять энергию? И как?


Подобные вопросы следует задавать своему ваджрному гуру.

А если это невозможно, то мне кажется, лучше всего применять дзэнский подход и воспринимать эти «энергии» и прочее возбуждение и беспокойство обычного ума просто как они есть — как возбуждение и беспокойство обычного ума; не придавать им большого значения и позволить им исчезнуть там же, откуда они возникли, раствориться в их природе, которая пуста.

Ну и не забывать в начале любой практики зарождать бодхичитту, а в конце посвящать заслуги на благо всех существ.

----------

Alex (09.07.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (10.07.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Но и просто в труд, я правильно понимаю? Лениться и бездействовать же нельзя?


Да хоть куда, хоть в круглосуточную дрочку на видосы Панина. Откуда мне знать к чему Вы заточены? Слушайте себя.
Но Вы зацепились за мои слова... не придумывайте себе их актуальность для Вашей ситуации. Возможно, у Вас и ситуации такой нет. Не придумывайте себе проблему другого человека. Это онли моя проблема.








> И Ваджрапани деньги дает или только силу, уверенность, желание и тд, которые я могу на это направить? Или и за богатство тоже отвечает? А то его я чувствую хорошо. А Дзамбалу пока что... Но Дзамбала про деньги


Я могу опять произнести не оч кошерную тз... но... любое божество может даровать все виды активностей. И Авалокитешвара может убить, и Махакали может вылечить.
Для меня важнее связь с божеством, а все сторонние россказни ровно по пенису. 

Ну например, ... есть некий Махакала, который по преданию приносит золотые дожди, .... он мне никогда не был интересен как податель богатств. Но оказалось, что он может выполнять смертоубийственные вещи. Вот так сложилось.
Другой пример. Махакали ... очень смертоубийственная вещь, как ее презентуют в среде буддистов, .... но оказалось, что она отлично справляется с болями внутри тела. Очень хорошо снимает боль в отдельных органах.

Не все так однозначно. Слушайте свою ситуацию, у Вас свои взаимоотношения с методами. На кой пес Вам нужны чужие советы???????? Набейте свои шишки.
Вы хотя бы будете знать о чем говорите, а не пересказывать чужие книжки. Это на много ценнее.
Но опять же, нужно понимать, что это может стать чем-то крайне плачевным..... или даже губительным.

----------


## Bold

> Подобные вопросы следует задавать своему ваджрному гуру.
> 
> А если это невозможно, то мне кажется, лучше всего применять дзэнский подход и воспринимать эти «энергии» и прочее возбуждение и беспокойство обычного ума просто как они есть — как возбуждение и беспокойство обычного ума; не придавать им большого значения и позволить им исчезнуть там же, откуда они возникли, раствориться в их природе, которая пуста.
> 
> Ну и не забывать в начале любой практики зарождать бодхичитту, а в конце посвящать заслуги на благо всех существ.


Да, пытаюсь созерцать частно но это пока не удается. Наверно скоро научусь. Спасибо что напомнили про зарождение бодхичитты и про посвящение заслуг. Надо это все начать делать. А то я просто делаю практику на сколько ее знаю, со своими примочками и вобщем то посвящаю ее себе, своему успеху ). Елки как же это ошибочно!

----------


## Bold

> Да хоть куда, хоть в круглосуточную дрочку на видосы Панина. Откуда мне знать к чему Вы заточены? Слушайте себя.
> Но Вы зацепились за мои слова... не придумывайте себе их актуальность для Вашей ситуации. Возможно, у Вас и ситуации такой нет. Не придумывайте себе проблему другого человека. Это онли моя проблема.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Да я понимаю, что свой опыт и все такое. Но я хочу быстрее! И когда я слушаю разный чужой опыт, иногда кстати могу сильно поверить. Но в таком случае что то отсеивается на практике, что то видоизменяется. И я получаю свое течение знаний и видения. Так все таки думаю это полезно побольше спрашивать. Раз я такой ленивый и за литературу взятся пока не могу. Ламрим, еще какие то предметы есть известные, я про те что парочку ламы изучают и уже какоето звание . Раз вы какраз в хорошем настроении, можно про Махакалу поподробнее? В чем смертоубийственность?)

----------


## Павел Б

> Но я хочу быстрее! 
> 
> И когда я слушаю разный чужой опыт, иногда кстати могу сильно поверить. 
> Но в таком случае что то отсеивается на практике, что то видоизменяется. 
> 
> И я получаю свое течение знаний и видения. 
> 
> можно про Махакалу поподробнее? 
> 
> В чем смертоубийственность?)


Если я правильно понимаю:

Смертоубийственность во многом.

Например, в вашем стремлении видоизменять и отсеивать.
Как специалист, скажу - можно много раз пренебрегать инструкциями при работе с 220 Вольт. 
Но пренебрегать инструкциями при работе с 10 000 Вольт можно только один раз. Последний раз.

Например, в том, что Махакала - просветлённый защитник. Логику, которую используете вы, он конечно знает, но его способы превышают кругозор этой логики. Махакала - не тётка в окошке выдачи, тем более, что у вас нет накладной с подписями и печатями на товар. 
Если честно, вы сами не знаете, чего вам надо, а Махакала знает. И предоставит это. И тогда не удивляйтесь.

Например, в том, что вам надо быстрее. 
Анекдот коротко:
"Некто пожелал, чтобы ему сделали болт до земли. Некту отрезали ноги."
Для того, чтобы делать быстро - надо думать долго.

Ну есть же комплекс подготовительных практик.
Создайте мотивацию. Устраните загрязнения. Зародите Бодхичитту. Укрепитесь в уверенности.
И этого будет достаточно.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Да я понимаю, что свой опыт и все такое. Но я хочу быстрее! И когда я слушаю разный чужой опыт, иногда кстати могу сильно поверить. Но в таком случае что то отсеивается на практике, что то видоизменяется. И я получаю свое течение знаний и видения. Так все таки думаю это полезно побольше спрашивать. Раз я такой ленивый и за литературу взятся пока не могу. Ламрим, еще какие то предметы есть известные, я про те что парочку ламы изучают и уже какоето звание . Раз вы какраз в хорошем настроении, можно про Махакалу поподробнее? В чем смертоубийственность?)


Я не знаю, что сказать... могу сказать - ищите учителя, с которым будет гармония. Который не будет ломать Ваше естество, но найдет методы как без ломки работать с Вашей исключительной ситуацией. Ламримы - это наверное хорошо... но хороший учитель - важнее. И не всякий учитель будет Вам ламримом по голове бить, некоторые обходятся без него. Присмотритесь к учителям Нингма. 
Мб в Вашей ситуации ламрим и не нужен будет... не знаю. Но тщательно избегайте лам которые со всеми работают по одной бодхичиттной программе, как их научили. Ибо такие ламы не факт, что умеют  подобрать практику сообразно индивидууму.. они просто идут по проторенной дорожке... и есть вероятность, что они Вас не раскроют, а еще больше закрепостят. Не бойтесь задавать вопросы ламам, из ответов Вы узнаете их подход к обучению... многие любят учить, но вот научить могут не многие.

Практика, опыт, совпадение характеров с ламой.... это кмк наиважнейшие вещи в продвижении по пути.
А для выхода энергии... чисто физически, подходит чод.. там и напоетесь, и наиграетесь на барабане.. и натанцуетесь если научат... ну и дхармично вроде как. Динамическая такая практика. 






> Раз вы какраз в хорошем настроении, можно про Махакалу поподробнее? В чем смертоубийственность?)


Походите по ламам ... пополучайте пуджи разным защитникам и лучше - из разных школ\передач. Посмотрите с кем связь лучше... и сами все поймете.

----------


## Айрат

> Да я понимаю, что свой опыт и все такое. Но я хочу быстрее! И когда я слушаю разный чужой опыт, иногда кстати могу сильно поверить. Но в таком случае что то отсеивается на практике, что то видоизменяется. И я получаю свое течение знаний и видения. Так все таки думаю это полезно побольше спрашивать. Раз я такой ленивый и за литературу взятся пока не могу. Ламрим, еще какие то предметы есть известные, я про те что парочку ламы изучают и уже какоето звание . Раз вы какраз в хорошем настроении, можно про Махакалу поподробнее? В чем смертоубийственность?)


Все хотят быстрее )))
Но это как при езде за рулем, чем выше скорость, тем выше риск. Если хотите быстро, то будьте готовы к таким же испытаниям, которым подвергался Миларепа, Наропа и т.д., которые экспресс-методами до просветления дошли. Но и они тоже шли под присмотром своих учителей  :Wink: 
Поэтому, как посоветовали выше, общайтесь с разными людьми, так своего учителя и  найдешь

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Анекдот коротко:
> "Некто пожелал, чтобы ему сделали болт до земли. Некту отрезали ноги."
> .








> Тирион Ланистер трижды пытается рассказать анекдот про то, как однажды взял в бордель осла и пчелиные соты, и, к сожалению, авторы так и не дают ему возможность завершить реплику.
> 
> Впервые Ланнистер вспомнил про него в речи на суде в первом сезоне, но тогда Лиза Аррен оборвала фразу.
> 
> Затем Тирион вспомнил анекдот в шестом сезоне в разговоре с Миссандеей и Серым Червём. Тогда ему не дало закончить прибытие вражеской флотилии.
> 
> Третий раз он начинает анекдот в финальной части, на заседании малого совета и ему снова не дают закончить анекдот.
> 
> Фанаты долго искали прототипы и аллюзии и наконец восстановили его:
> ...

----------


## Bold

> Если я правильно понимаю:
> 
> Смертоубийственность во многом.
> 
> Например, в вашем стремлении видоизменять и отсеивать.
> Как специалист, скажу - можно много раз пренебрегать инструкциями при работе с 220 Вольт. 
> Но пренебрегать инструкциями при работе с 10 000 Вольт можно только один раз. Последний раз.
> 
> Например, в том, что Махакала - просветлённый защитник. Логику, которую используете вы, он конечно знает, но его способы превышают кругозор этой логики. Махакала - не тётка в окошке выдачи, тем более, что у вас нет накладной с подписями и печатями на товар. 
> ...


Как все сложно. Один из самых сильных йидамов получается, так заманчив и так не безопасен. А ведь я иногда начитывал его мантру, без подношений, без визуализаций, зная что нужна передача, без посвящения заслуг. Просто читал, что то просил у него. Как много вопросов впереди....

----------


## Bold

> Я не знаю, что сказать... могу сказать - ищите учителя, с которым будет гармония. Который не будет ломать Ваше естество, но найдет методы как без ломки работать с Вашей исключительной ситуацией. Ламримы - это наверное хорошо... но хороший учитель - важнее. И не всякий учитель будет Вам ламримом по голове бить, некоторые обходятся без него. Присмотритесь к учителям Нингма. 
> Мб в Вашей ситуации ламрим и не нужен будет... не знаю. Но тщательно избегайте лам которые со всеми работают по одной бодхичиттной программе, как их научили. Ибо такие ламы не факт, что умеют  подобрать практику сообразно индивидууму.. они просто идут по проторенной дорожке... и есть вероятность, что они Вас не раскроют, а еще больше закрепостят. Не бойтесь задавать вопросы ламам, из ответов Вы узнаете их подход к обучению... многие любят учить, но вот научить могут не многие.
> 
> Практика, опыт, совпадение характеров с ламой.... это кмк наиважнейшие вещи в продвижении по пути.
> А для выхода энергии... чисто физически, подходит чод.. там и напоетесь, и наиграетесь на барабане.. и натанцуетесь если научат... ну и дхармично вроде как. Динамическая такая практика. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Походите по ламам ... пополучайте пуджи разным защитникам и лучше - из разных школ\передач. Посмотрите с кем связь лучше... и сами все поймете.


Интересно вы часто пишите то, что легко понимаю. Или то что я собственно сам и думаю. Смешно для вас прозвучит, но вы учите может? На растоянии кто даст мне практику какуюнибудь? Нужно иметь право передавать лунги и тд?  Уникальное предложение, абсолютно бесплатно получить первого ученика . Который сильно вас учителем считать не будет конечно, чтобы кармическую связь не создавать лишнюю. Но чему то может научится

----------


## Bold

> Все хотят быстрее )))
> Но это как при езде за рулем, чем выше скорость, тем выше риск. Если хотите быстро, то будьте готовы к таким же испытаниям, которым подвергался Миларепа, Наропа и т.д., которые экспресс-методами до просветления дошли. Но и они тоже шли под присмотром своих учителей 
> Поэтому, как посоветовали выше, общайтесь с разными людьми, так своего учителя и  найдешь


Тоже подходите на роль учителя. Но конечно, сейчас мне напишите все "только не я" ))

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Тоже подходите на роль учителя. Но конечно, сейчас мне напишите все "только не я" ))


Вон Цхултрима просите)) Пусть учит.

----------


## Айрат

> Как все сложно. Один из самых сильных йидамов получается, так заманчив и так не безопасен. А ведь я иногда начитывал его мантру, без подношений, без визуализаций, зная что нужна передача, без посвящения заслуг. Просто читал, что то просил у него. Как много вопросов впереди....


Вы мантру Махакалы начитываете без посвящения? Или все-таки не мантру, а Молитву-Призывание которую в Алмазном Пути практикуют? 
Мантру Махакалы без посвящения не нужно использовать, а Молитву-Призывание вполне допустимо. 
Если все-таки мантру, то напишите мне в личку, что за мантра, может что-нибудь поподробнее посоветую.

----------


## Bold

> Вон Цхултрима просите)) Пусть учит.


Кажется начинаю понимать. Потом может)

----------


## Bold

> Вы мантру Махакалы начитываете без посвящения? Или все-таки не мантру, а Молитву-Призывание которую в Алмазном Пути практикуют? 
> Мантру Махакалы без посвящения не нужно использовать, а Молитву-Призывание вполне допустимо. 
> Если все-таки мантру, то напишите мне в личку, что за мантра, может что-нибудь поподробнее посоветую.


Вот это круто!

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> На растоянии кто даст мне практику какуюнибудь? Нужно иметь право передавать лунги и тд?


Касаемо лунгов на расстоянии.... есть много ресурсов где Вы можете облунговаться.

https://garchen.ru/index.php/schedule (Учитель Дрикунг Кагью.. лунги даются разные и часто. Лучше подписаться на их русскоязычный канал на Ютубе)
https://vk.com/totrengzal
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1480862392216999 (новостная группа в пейсбуке, подпишитесь и смотрите нужные новости по трансляциям)
https://vk.com/4truthspb (Геше Нгаванг Тхугдже - гелугпинский лама, дает трансляции, можно попросить лунги, если поговорить с организаторами трансляции)
https://vk.com/jonang (лама школы Джонанг, не знаю как щас, но раньше лунги по трансляции давал)

----------


## Bold

> Касаемо лунгов на расстоянии.... есть много ресурсов где Вы можете облунговаться.
> 
> https://garchen.ru/index.php/schedule (Учитель Дрикунг Кагью.. лунги даются разные и часто. Лучше подписаться на их русскоязычный канал на Ютубе)
> https://vk.com/totrengzal
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1480862392216999 (новостная группа в пейсбуке, подпишитесь и смотрите нужные новости по трансляциям)
> https://vk.com/4truthspb (Геше Нгаванг Тхугдже - гелугпинский лама, дает трансляции, можно попросить лунги, если поговорить с организаторами трансляции)
> https://vk.com/jonang (лама школы Джонанг, не знаю как щас, но раньше лунги по трансляции давал)


Вот это круть вобще! Вот вы скромничаете а сами не хухры мухры. Респект вам! Сохраню в закладках сейчас

----------

